# 2012 Working Dog Championship



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Who all is attending? We have 3 dog/handler teams from our club competing. I am looking forward to the road trip with fellow trainers/handlers. Going to be so cool to go halfway across the country and compete in totally new environment


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck! You guys are hitting the big time now!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Is that this one? 2012 Working Dog Championship Trials - Columbus, Ohio

Only 3 hours from my house. I might just go... Sounds way more interesting than the Sieger one coming up.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, Willy! Wishing you and all the competitors safe travels and great scores, Packen!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Best of luck to all of you and safe travels.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Good Luck! How Exciting!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

3 hours away- good friend competing and hopefully -if he decides he can do 2 dogs, one of mine!<crossed fingers!>

Lee


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

We have someone from our informal training group competing also.. Wishing him and all the competitors "best of luck". Wish I could take off work and travel.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

The schedule for this event is pretty vague:


> _Friday - Sunday, April 20 - 22, 2012_
> 7:30AM - 4:00PM Competition


If one could only come on the weekend for only one day, which day would be better to come? Sunday?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's vague because I think at big events people "draw" for their spots. The best day depends on who you want to see and what they draw.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

With National events one could draw anywhere on any on the 3 days for any of the 3 phases in no order whatsoever. For example have Protection on Friday, Obedience on Sat and Tracking on Sunday or any other possible combinations. Draw will occur Thursday night.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Hmmm... that makes it difficult for spectators. I'm not sure what I want to see, honestly. I have three GSD events coming up that should help solidify what I want in my next dog:

April 6-7: GSDCA Regional Futurity/Maturity
April 21-22: USCA Working Dog Championship
May 18-20: USCA Sieger Show

My local GSDCA club is hosting the Futurity/Maturity show, and I am working at the event. So in the next month and a half, I should be able to see a good mix of ASL, WGSL, and working line GSDs. I guess what I want to see is the _best_ of each line. I want to see what each line has to offer.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey Wildo... don't forget the AWDF!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

gagsd said:


> Hey Wildo... don't forget the AWDF!


I don't know what that is. 

[EDIT]- oh cool! That's not far away at all! http://www.2012awdf.com/

Added to my list. 
May 9-13: AWDF Championships


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

wildo said:


> Hmmm... that makes it difficult for spectators. I'm not sure what I want to see, honestly.


Yeah, but it's not really for spectators  That's just how it is, they can't possibly release a schedule before the entries close and everything's been confirmed. Also it has to be fair to those actually entered in the trial, and there are some considerations taken (like I've seen bitches in heat automatically get the last draw and go last).


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Sure- I totally agree. Even when I bring friends to watch agility- it must be like watching paint dry for them to sit there waiting hours between my runs. I definitely understand.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

You know there are supposed tobe top competition dogs so its a little annoying that bitches in heat always go last -I mean they change the rules all the time-most of the competition dogs are usually males-maybe they should change that rule-seriously if a border terrier in my AKC class can handle working with Rorie in heat you'd think a top competition working dog could-just saying


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have no idea if that's the rule, I was just using it as an example of why the draw happens right before the competition, because it includes people that have entered and actually showed up. Many sports don't allow bitches in heat at all.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think the need for a level playing field for all competitors is vastly different in a National performance event and an AKC class....just sayin!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Draw happens the night prior. You will have pulls and it needs to be adjusted on the fly.

You will have all 3 phases happening all 3 days.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

It has more to do with who shows up and then draw for order so it's random. Then nobody can complain if tracking conditions are better in the morning and so and so got the morning and they got scheduled for late afternoon or any of the other things that can happen that people like to use for excuses. This way, the people the have shown up, have their positions drawn randomly and nobody is shown "favoratism"


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I didn't see it on the web site. Does anyone know if streaming video will be offered? I WISH I could go in person.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> I think the need for a level playing field for all competitors is vastly different in a National performance event and an AKC class....just sayin!


 
Oh ok ...so a national level stud in a schutzhund competition couldn't handle the distraction while a male in a AKC class can....makes perfect sense to me Thank you for explaining that to me


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's not about whether, overall, dogs can handle distraction, but whether that distraction is the SAME for everyone. So, to be fair to everyone, those dogs generally go last, thus you don't have some people complaining they had a harder time because they had to work through distractions that other people didn't. Based on what you are arguing, they should always go FIRST.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

we are competeing...we also have 3 teams from our club entered....

Also on a side note...There are 3 littermates from my dog Cayos competeing. They will be 4 years and 10 days old when the competition starts . All 3 are competing in IPO3. Congrats to Claudia Romard at van Gogh kennel for breeding this proven working litter.
Deibel, D'Cuda and Diesel van Gogh (my dog)....

As for watching, Friday or Saturday is usually the longest day for Stadium work. They try to end the event earlier on Sunday so people can fly out or start the long drives home.

FYI for competitors...It is Stadium one day, tracking one day format for the draw....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That is great about the three Cayos-Yara kids. Good luck to you.

Actually good luck to all of the teams especially those from the Mid-Eastern region.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeah, I think you got it Holland....lol


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

schh3fh2 said:


> we are competeing...we also have 3 teams from our club entered....
> 
> Also on a side note...There are 3 littermates from my dog Cayos competeing. They will be 4 years and 10 days old when the competition starts . All 3 are competing in IPO3. Congrats to Claudia Romard at van Gogh kennel for breeding this proven working litter.
> Deibel, D'Cuda and Diesel van Gogh (my dog)....
> ...


All the best Frank, looking forward to learning from you again.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Three of my pup's half-siblings are competing, same father (Cayos av Xazziam) so I am super excited for it!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I will be cheering from afar since I can't make the trip up, for Elizabeth Kreitler and Norbo von der wilden Nachbarschaft, my SAR/US&R mentor/trainer. 

Wishing all the competitors the best of luck.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Will the show go on tomorrow in the rain? Weather report says 60% chance of rain, so it likely will. If they stop the show for rain, I'd rather not spend the gas for a no-show...

Also- I just found the competitor list: http://www.2012wdc.com/competitors.cfm
Do any of these dogs particularly stand out to anyone? Are there any "oh- you must see this dog" dogs on that list?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Good luck to everyone! So many great teams to cheer for!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Willy, unless there are tornadoes or lightening the show will go on. I see a few DQ's and am very sad for those competitors. To say the least. I hope the dog/handlers are safe and not injured because of the DQ. 
2010 WORKING DOG CHAMPIONSHIPS TRIAL RESULTS


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

It will go one. Wished they had the draw order up. Good on posting scores.

Some strong tracking yesterday.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Pouring rain and freezing cold. The show is going on!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Who is judging tracking?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think Randall Hoadly judged tracking.....

Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Randall stepped in for Mike H. for tracking judging.


Lee - congrats on the nice stadium scores on Furious!. 1st time big trial (2nd IPO3, right?) and Dan handling two dogs. You should be proud!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Lee- I was very impressed with Furious!! She caught my eye immediately and I approached Dan to learn more about her. What a fantastic dog. That's three of your dogs I've met now that I really liked- congrats again!

Oh- you guys won't believe who I ran into... None other than Cliff himself! That was awesome. What a nice guy! We talked at length about a number of aspects of the GSD. So much knowledge; I wish I would have had a tape recorder haha!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

sounds like it's been a great event so far, minus the weather! 


My little man's half brother is kicking BUTT!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

@ Wildo.....it was very nice meeting and talking with you....Definitely bummer weather!!!
Cliff


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Any person that scores 90 plus under Doug Deacon has every right to feel a sense of accomplishment. (Protection) He really pushes the dogs with his demand for things like length of time in H&B, distances for outs, and general attention to detail. He always had a sharp pencil, but he is very fair and hard. Really separates the wheat from the chaff. JMO. Really illustrates the difference in 2/3 year old dogs and 4/5 year old dogs. 
@ Lee....your dog with Dan has a very bright future.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

wildo said:


> Lee- I was very impressed with Furious!! She caught my eye immediately and I approached Dan to learn more about her. What a fantastic dog. That's three of your dogs I've met now that I really liked- congrats again!


Thanks!!! And thanks Sue and Cliff.....It killed me to sell her - but the opportunity to have her with Dan and our resultant friendship has been a very good thing! Dan loved her mother, Basha, who has had quite a few very very good progeny! At the moment, Furi is IPO 2- she went to Dan as a young adult - he titled her to IPO2 and had 2 litters with Chuck - Terri in his club has Ava (BH) from her and Chuck, Axel from that litter is a LEO....2nd litter was born Oct 6, and lots working....Furi LOVES Dan too. I guess they were unlucky in the draw on tracking - both he and T in the same flight failed - greener dogs in bad conditions....and with only 2 club trials experience, both of us are very very very pleased with Furi's performance....

Frank Phillips dog Chaos is a paternal half brother to Basha - the Ufo v Guy's Hof dogs are super producer!!! Glad to see this bloodline being represented and being continued here in the States!

BTW - if anyone goes to AWDF, there may be a Basha grandson competing.....Archer v Traumwolfen, owned by Mark Natinsky....hear he is pretty strong too!

Hopefully, I will be out of the hospital and able to walk for ME Regionals!!!

thanks again,


Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Lee - I will be at AWDF (helping and Gabor competing) and will had video and cameras ready for you!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Smithie86 said:


> Lee - I will be at AWDF (helping and Gabor competing) and will had video and cameras ready for you!!



that would be great!!!! Archer should be at AWDF I think so that would be great....Marsha bred him from Elsa from Basha.....for Furi, the game plan is Regionals - she got a bit too happy in the H&B and needed 2 commands, and 2 commandos on the vor aus to down...and needs some more tracking experience....so Dan will concentrate on fine tuning for Regionals and then ???....we will see from there....

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What happened to Mike Hamilton?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I did not get video of Furious, but I did get video of Dan Cox's other dog, Chuck vom Dorneburger Bach. Chuck scored a 96, if my notes are correct.




...Or maybe it was a 97. I don't remember what A, B, C stand for. I think A is tracking and C is protection, right?
For Chuck: A = 97, B = 90, and C = 96
http://www.2012wdc.com/scores.cfm


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

We got back at 3AM, long drive but an amazing trial with super nice and capable dog/handler teams, it was an awesome experience. My dog was higher than a kite which got us DQ'd due to control issues. Good learning experience though!


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

What a fantastic event...The host Club "Mid-Ohio" were excellent. The entire event ran very smooth, the judging was consistant and fair. Mike Hamilton was very sick and had to withdraw (hoping for a speedy recovery for Mike) Randall Hoadley stepped in and did a very good job judging.

Super event overall, 13 hours each way for me, now 2 weeks to train and then 16 hours each way for AWDF.....LOVE this time of year!!!!!


Frank

P.S. @Lee...it's Cayos  But nice to have the Ufo prodginy out there....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mid-Ohio is excellent at putting on events!! I would support this club to host any regional or national event!! 

Good luck at the AWDF, Frank.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Willy, did you get a video of Irmus (Mike's dog)?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

lhczth said:


> Will, did you get a video of Irmus (Mike's dog)?


Is this directed at me? I'm afraid not. I didn't even get to see the dog...  Congrats to Mike and Irmus on taking 1st though!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Maybe some of the handlers that were there have posted videos on YouTube already or maybe some spectators? It's nice when they put the dogs name in the title for easy indentification when searching through the videos.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's Furious von Wolfstraum


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sorry Willy. I left off the Y and fixed it after I realized what I had done.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

lhczth said:


> Sorry Willy. I left off the Y and fixed it after I realized what I had done.


Not a problem pal! Some of my family still calls me Will, so I figured you were referring to me. I didn't start embracing my name until my college years. Anyhow... not a problem.
:toasting:


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I was fortunate enough to see Irmus......all I can say is power and control!!!!!!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

cliffson1 said:


> all I can say is power and control!!!!!!


to say the least!


----------

